# A Mako Guitar Day



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello Everyone 
Here is my new beauty from the 80's. Mako Stratocaster; Made in Korea; on the back of the headstock. Serial No. 711110.
From the information I have found its a Traditional Model No. ????? (TS-#) Colour: Blood Red with a maple neck.
I could find no Makers marks on the pickups or electronic bits.

I watched this guitar at a local pawn shop for about 6weeks till I had the spare change of 64.95 with taxes. (Guitar were on sale 20%off)
From the price guide it states that the company made budget to intermediate level guitars and values ranged from $75-200.00. 2013 Price Guide.

Picture are:
Full Body


Headstock


Body


This guitar sounds amazing in my words and better than the new garbage at L and M. I could rant but this is to celebrate my NGD. Yaaaaa.
Happy Strumming Gents and Ladies
Dan


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats!

Looks like you're missing a bushing on the second string tuner though.


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yep it does seem to be missing one; and its a 21 fret guitar aswell. Just wish I could find more info.
Dan


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice colour! Red guitars are always in.

Here's a link on Mako guitars mentioning that Mako guitars have become somewhat of a valued collectable.

[h=3]About Mako Guitars[/h]

Mako guitars are a highly collectible brand of mainly Japanese guitars from the 1970's and 1980's. The Mako brand went defunct in 1989 but today many folks are coming across these well-made guitars from another era. The woods in these old Mako's has had some time to settle and now instaed of a cheap guitar,you have a great vintage resonant axe. Reviews, Photos, Videos and Questions at Mako Guitars the Tribute and info hub everything MAKO 


http://www.makoguitars.com/


----------



## Dan578867 (Jun 7, 2012)

Cools Thanks Steadfastly.
I was just rooting through Ebay and Guitar Center and a ad for Mako Guitars was for sale (ebay) form 1985 and the headstock is different so I am wondering when they changed to or from a hagstrom style headstock.
Dan


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

yeah, that's the thing, isn't it? everyone knows red and white guitars are better than the others. it's just science.


----------

